# Tesco cooked chicken



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

tesco cooked flavoured chicken (I got BBQ), 2 packs for a fiver, 50g protein per pack, 300cals, 6 fat.

Smash some on a wholemeal wrap and abit of mayo, in the microwave SORTED


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there whole cooked chicken and 4 wholemeal rolls go down a treat


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> there whole cooked chicken and 4 wholemeal rolls go down a treat


I just cant eat that much :') morrisons do a whole cooked chicken marinaded in garlic butter, now that is HEAVEN


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

when i was at university, ASDA used to do 2 chickens for 7 quid haha, think they were 1.3kg each lol..., word went round the students... ooooh look its now 2 for 9 quid several weeks later haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> tesco cooked flavoured chicken (I got BBQ), 2 packs for a fiver, 50g protein per pack, 300cals, 6 fat.
> 
> Smash some on a wholemeal wrap and abit of mayo, in the microwave SORTED


Or buy the stuff raw for ?2 and cook it yourself :whistling:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Or buy the stuff raw for ?2 and cook it yourself :whistling:


Yeah but that requires effort and cooking skill, I posses neither :')


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You'll possess over a grand more in your wallet if you did it every day for a year though lol


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Get to tescos at about 7-8pm and get to the chicken counter, there's usually reduced whole chickens for less than half price.

I got 3 for 80p each one time.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Yeah but that requires effort and cooking skill, I posses neither :')


You stick it in the oven and wait for time it says on the packet and then take it out. You would have to be a very thick cook not to be able to do that


----------



## Committed (Jul 14, 2010)

Its all about the co-op cooked chicken, its refrigerated but trust me, take it home an bang in the oven for 20 min. Comes out like crispy duck from the chinese, but still moist????  (and obviously not duck lol)


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I have these chicken slices as well pretty much every other day at work.

Cant believe how high the protein is for 100g?

I usually microwave mine too.


----------

